# Construcción de un soldador Inverter



## emurriper (Oct 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, mi intención es fabricar un soldador para tareas pequeñas en el taller y así poder fabricar nuestras propias estructuras metálicas que muchas veces requerimos y nos toca ir donde algún soldador mal encarado que no nos entiende, ni sabe la finalidad de nuestro proyecto.
Buscando por la red me encontré este diseño, pero el idioma me está matando tratando de descifrar que son algunos componentes. En la página está toda la información (plano electrico, componentes, etc), pero como les digo, el idioma no me ha permitido seguir adelante.
Dejo el link y subo algunas fotos del proyecto terminado:
http://nexor.electrik.org/svarka/barmaley/kosoy/bez_kryski_1.jpg
http://nexor.electrik.org/svarka/barmaley/kosoy/bez_kryski_2.jpg
http://nexor.electrik.org/svarka/barmaley/kosoy/bez_kryski_4.jpg
Esquema
http://nexor.electrik.org/svarka/barmaley/kosoy/shema.gif

Es un index, la dirección es la siguiente: http://nexor.electrik.org/svarka/barmaley/kosoy/
Cualquier aporte es bienvenido, sobretodo una traducción de esta tabla:
http://nexor.electrik.org/svarka/barmaley/kosoy/tablica_ispytanij.gif
Y la del esquematico.
Gracias


----------



## Ariel28 (Dic 17, 2013)

la tabla que tu ves es que la trae el fabricante de porcentaje de rendimiento en funcion al tiempo, en cuanto al circuito por  lo que vi vagamente es un inversor con igbt construirlo seria poco practico asi que mejor comprate uno aunque si lo quieres construir de todos modos podemos ver como lo hacemos


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 17, 2013)

Sería muy bueno lograr realizar un proyecto tan práctico. Por el momento no me apunto, necesitaría muchísimooo tiempo y dedicación. El aporte es muy valioso; en el esquema veo que utiliza fuente de 14V conmutada incluida, el integrado TOP244Y hay que traerlo del exterior (no lo he encontrado en Colombia para mis fuentes de LEDs), es la parte de control con mosfet incorporado, solo dejo abierta la posibilidad de utilizar una fuente común y silvestre regulada a 14V si no se logra la conmutada, solo es para alimentar circuitos integrados... También hay que rediseñar la potencia para 120V.

Saludos y me gustó mucho éste aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Lo había puesto en *Todo sobre Máquinas de Soldar* :

http://danyk.cz/svar_en.html


----------



## emurriper (Dic 26, 2013)

Lo de los integrados TOP ya lo conseguí y a punta de Google translator estoy construyéndola, la verdad el precio de un soldador comercial está como alto en Colombia y los chinos por experiencia no sirven siquiera para trabajos livianos. Ahora que tenga algo más que componentes sueltos subo unas imágenes. Gracias a los compañeros que se tomaron el tiempo de responder. La verdad no sale tan caro


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 26, 2013)

emurriper dijo:


> Lo de los integrados TOP ya lo conseguí y a punta de Google translator estoy construyéndola, la verdad el precio de un soldador comercial está como alto en Colombia y los chinos por experiencia no sirven siquiera para trabajos livianos. Ahora que tenga algo más que componentes sueltos subo unas imágenes. Gracias a los compañeros que se tomaron el tiempo de responder. La verdad no sale tan caro



En que electrónica los conseguiste? yo se lo quito a los receptores satelitales de timofónica.


----------



## emurriper (Dic 27, 2013)

En una importadora que está en Bogotá, ellos me venden semiconductores para mi almacén
Y tienen el TOP 243YN, estoy estudiando el datasheet y no se vé tan difícil.


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 27, 2013)

Adelante amigo, no es muy dificil, yo he trabajado con éste integrado en fuentes conmutadas. 
Por otro lado aúnque el esquemático nos indique el uso de dicho integrado, no veo inpedimento en utilizar una fuente convencional para el proyecto, ésto se hace en el caso de no encontrar el IC ó tener dificultad en el desarrollo de la fuente.


----------



## emurriper (Dic 27, 2013)

No tendrás un diseño de esa fuente, independientemente de usarlo en el soldador me gustaría poder utilizarlo en fuentes para proyectos con PIC. Ahora el problema que tengo es con los Zener que están en la salida del soldador, donde los consigo?


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 27, 2013)

Amigo ve a la página de power integrations, te registras y puedes acceder al software para diseñar fuentes basadas en el integrado, hasta escoges el núcleo para el transformador y te asignan el numero de espiras, el sentido y el calibre... muy didactico. También se puede hacer a la vieja escuela, pero necesitas documentarte mucho más. Es bueno para saber lo que se hace.
Los de la salida no son diodos Zener, son diodos que pueden rectificar al altas frecuencias, como las del soldador, por ejemplo
Saludos.


----------



## emurriper (Dic 27, 2013)

Listo gracias, voy a ver entonces como hago para conseguir esos diodos


----------



## emurriper (Dic 31, 2013)

En Colombia no pude encontrar estos diodos, busqué en todos los importadores de semiconductores que tengo como proveedores y ninguno lo tiene, bueno será cambiar de proyecto. Vamos a ver que pasa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 31, 2013)

emurriper dijo:


> En Colombia no pude encontrar estos diodos, busqué en todos los importadores de semiconductores que tengo como proveedores y ninguno lo tiene, bueno será *cambiar de proyecto*. Vamos a ver que pasa


 
O cambiar de proveedor


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 31, 2013)

Y en ebay??? Porque para que digo mentiras en Colombia apenas estan llegando los transistores (es broma), casi no hay desarrollo electrónico en mi País.

No busques la misma referencia exactamente, fijate en los parámetros mas importantes, tension, tension de "reversa", corriente, velocidad de rectificación etc... el encapsulado del diodo ya es cosa de ingenio para montarlo... una pregunta al foro en general:
¿no se pueden utilizar muchos diodos más simples en paralelo? lo he visto en potencias de audio en las costas colombianas.
No se... quizás se pueda por ese lado.


----------



## emurriper (Ene 2, 2014)

Creo que no por la frecuencia de trabajo


----------



## blanko001 (Ene 2, 2014)

Pero utilizando muchos diodos ultra rápidos... como por ejemplo los de las fuentes ATX de encapsulado TO220, se utilizan varios en paralelo... quizás


----------



## marojo (Sep 8, 2014)

Hola yo estoy por la mitad de una de 200 amp para el rectificador podes usar byv72 200, stth3006, hfa50pa60c, rhrc75120, rhr30120, d92-04, 30kf20b, sumando amperes hasta lograr lo necesario, son entre 28 y 100 ns cualquiera le va si trabajas a 50khz estas 4 a 7 veces debajo con la trr del diodo, lo que no se es si se pueden combinar distintos diodos, digamos de 30ns con otros de 80ns, quien conduce mas? Si alguien me puede orientar le agradezco desde ya
Va un esquema de una rusa casera


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2014)

marojo dijo:


> . . . Va un esquema de una rusa casera



No es Ruso, es Polaco


----------



## marojo (Sep 8, 2014)

Si esta en polaco, pero el autor es Mirek un Ruso segun creo entender, sino disculpas al polaco, bueno me ayudas respecto si se pueden mezclar diodos?


----------



## jesus mogollon (Oct 15, 2015)

buenas,aqui un diagrama facil de hacer.



buenas, varios diagramas de soldador inversor.


----------



## jesus mogollon (Abr 2, 2016)

buenas un diagrama sencillo pero bueno funciona bien


----------



## crash crash (Mar 22, 2017)

no se ve bien el dibujo, podrias subirlo mejor?


----------



## aguila1978 (Feb 27, 2019)

interesante el soldador inversor otra cosa falta el detalle de los datos de los trafos y otro como elaborar la placa de impreso y las dimensiones y el cableado ok


----------

